# Beginners Guide To Bodybuilding



## Guru (Jan 19, 2006)

[size=+3]Beginners Guide to Bodybuilding[/size]




I see allot of newbie???s everyday asking allot of questions 
about what they need to do when it comes to Diet, 
Weight Training, Cardio, and Supplements.

To start you need to sit down relax and write out 
on paper what your goals are: 

*Do you want to get healthy?*
*Do you want to lose weight?*
*Do you want to gain weight?*
*Do you want to get more cut and vascular?*
*and so On.......*


Make sure it is a realistic goal, if it is not you will be 
nothing but stressed out when that time comes that 
You???re supposed to meet those criteria and you don???t. 
Make a goal that is realistic: 25lbs of pure muscle in 
2 weeks is a great example of something that will not happen.


*Diet:*

Diet is what I believe is the most important factor to training. 
The way you eat shows up on your body. If you eat fatty, 
high carb foods you???re going to be out of shape, possibly obese. 
If you eat Lean proteins, good complex carbs, good fats, etc 
you will see a lean in shape person, who in most cases is very healthy.


*A good place to start:*

Lean Proteins - Most lean protein is found in 
fish, chicken, some steak, etc.
Complex Carbs - Oats, potatoes, brown rice, 
veggies, etc.
Good Fats - Moderate amounts of peanut butter, 
nuts, oils, etc.
Water - Try to consume 1.5-2 gallons per day. 
This is very important.

Protein is probably the most important, make sure you consume 
at least you???re Bodyweight when it comes to Grams of Protein, 
1.5 Or 2 times is even better. 
Example: if you weight 200lbs and you wanted to take your 
BW in protein you would consume 200x1= 200g Protein or 
2 times BW 200x2= 400g Protein.

Make sure you consume a decent amount of calories as well, 
if you do not eat enough your body will not reach its full potential. 
If your trying to lose weight and you do not enough your body 
will end up going into starvation mode, and this means you do not lose weight.

*More Info:* http://johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/7habits.htm


Weight Training:

Obviously this is very important; if you are just starting you need to focus on basics:

*I suggest a Full Body Workout: 2-3 sets 10-12 reps*

_Start with Option 1 & alternate with Option 2._


Option 1

_squats_
_leg curls_
_flat BB bench press_
_bent over BB rows_
_seated DB shoulder press_
_lat pull downs_
_DB curls_
_triceps rope pushdowns_
_calf raises_


Option 2

_dead lifts_
_leg press_
_incline bench press_
_DB rows_
_standing BB shoulder press_
_pull-ups_
_close-grip bench press_
_hammer curls_
_abs_

*More Info:* http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/home.htm


Cardio:

A very important factor to weight loss and keeping fat 
off when bulking. If you are trying to lose weight I suggest
 3-5 days (30-60min sessions) a week of cardio. Start slow 
and than work your way up. If you???re bulking you do not need 
to do cardio but if you want to keep some fat off than 2-3 
days of cardio would be fine. Allot of people do not perform 
and kind of cardio when bulking because cardio has the ability 
to burn muscle. This is also why diet is very important as 
stated above, it helps keep muscle and it helps keep and/or 
get you lean.


Supplements:


Supplements are usually what people focus on way 
to much, that???s why I left this for the end. This is all 
you need, everything else you use should be added 
for an extra boost or for motivation. I realize that when 
I try something new I tend to lift and work harder, it gets 
me motivated. Focus on all the basics Whey, multi, flax, & fish oil 
and than when you get everything in check and your diet and routine
look good than consider other supplements.

*All you need:*

_Whey_ - http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/whey.html
_Good Multi_ - http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vit.htm
_Flax Seed_ - http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/flax.html
_Fish Oil -_ http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/efa.html


Stay Away From *Steroids/Ph's* - Your not educated enough yet, 
read some more.

*Creatine* - There is different types of creatine out
 there now; CEE, Monohydrate, etc....I suggest CEE and if 
your going to purchase some creatine I like "Controlled Labs-Green Bulge"

_Creatine Information_(different types) -
http://search.bodybuilding.com/sear...getfields=description&filter=0&restrict=store


*Some Extras:*
Pantothenic Acid - This is great for "Acne". Many people 
get acne on cycles or just in general when lifting. This will 
help dry you up and keep you clear.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/panto.html


*Links:*

*Cardio Information*
http://www.muscletech.com/FEATURES/MAKING_CARDIO_FUN/Cardio_Fun_Women.shtml
_More_: http://www.theallineed.com/health/05031604.htm

*HIIT Studies*
http://www.fastexercise.com/?LP=1

*BMR & Nutrition Calculator*
http://michaelandkendra.com/BMRCALC/bmrcalc.htm

*Beginner Nutrition Plan*
http://www.mercola.com/nutritionplan/beginner.htm

*How to Pick a Nutritional Plan*
http://www.pdrhealth.com/content/nutrition_health/chapters/fgnt04.shtml

*My Pyramid Plan/
http://www.mypyramid.gov/

Health Calculators
http://www.healthcalculators.org/calc_index.htm

Protein Information
http://www.bodyandfitness.com/Information/Bodybuilding/protein.htm

Atkins Diet Information
http://atkins.com/

Workout DataBase
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/workoutdatabase.htm

Guide To Exercises
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm

Workout Program Articles (HIT Program~HST Program~Periodization)
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=WorkoutPrograms

Great Supplement Listings and Information(A Must Read)
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=7184393#post7184393








[size=+2]Guru[/size]*


----------



## Guru (Jan 19, 2006)

*More Information On Supplements*

*This thread is going to be extremely Basic. This is intended for people just starting out and need to know what supplements they should be using in order to BULK, CUT or Looking for ENERGY.*


Every bodybuilder uses certain Base Supplements. This is how you need to start off. If you do not have the supplements listed than do not even think about moving on to something else.

*Base Supplements*
*1. WHEY
2. FISH OIL
3. MULTI VITAMIN
4. CREATINE*

Now after you pick up the basics you need to decide if you are bulking or cutting.

*Bulking Supplements I suggest: *
*Natural Test Booster 
BCAA 
Flax Seed
AAKG
RALA
Nitric Oxide
CEE
Home Made Weight Gainer:* _It is not to difficult to make your own, be creative. I like {Whey, Oats, Peanut Butter, flax seed oil}_

*Cutting Supplements I Suggest:* 
*Green Tea
Synephrine 
Ephedrine
Caffiene
RALA
Flax Seed
BCAA
CEE
CLA
Pyruvate
L-Carnitine 
Natural Test Booster 
Sesathin*

*Energy Supplements I Suggest: *
*Synephrine 
Caffiene
Taurine
Ginseng*




*
ATTENTION THE ABOVE IS NOT TO REPLACE FOOD/DIET & WORKOUT ROUTINE. IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A DIET & LIFTING ROUTINE SET UP THAN DO NOT EVEN CONSIDER USING SUPPLeMENTS!!!*





*[size=+2]GURU[/size]*


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you author this article, Guru?


----------



## Guru (Jan 20, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Did you author this article, Guru?


Yes I wrote this, why?


----------



## Guru (Jan 21, 2006)

If anyone has anything to add please do so.


----------



## Guru (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn. Not alot of action going on here


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

> Damn. Not alot of action going on here




That looks like a pretty good article, you sure you didn't copy it from somewhere?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks good, however i disagree with some things, like:

The number of sets used in your fully body workouts comes out to like 24 sets a workout.


And I don't agree with Nitric Oxide...


I'll re-read it...


----------



## redman12 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ephedrine, DOES IT WORK-YES
           IS IT DANGEROUS-YES
Ive used it but the sides are definetly noticible at med-high dosages


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> Ephedrine, DOES IT WORK-YES
> IS IT DANGEROUS-YES
> Ive used it but the sides are definetly noticible at med-high dosages




Why is it dangerous?


----------



## Guru (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes I wrote this article.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 23, 2006)

Why do you recommend a full-body workout, and at what frequency. What about progressive overload etc?


----------



## Guru (Jan 23, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Why do you recommend a full-body workout, and at what frequency. What about progressive overload etc?


I think its hard for people starting out to get their asses to the gym. Thats why I suggest full body; less time going back and forth to the gym. Its just a matter of what works best for the individual.

This info is not set in stone. It is just a few options.


----------



## $$JD$$ (Jan 24, 2006)

I totally agree with the suggestion of starting off with full body workouts. If nothing else I believe it helps to get better acquainted with the equipment in your gym and to familiarize yourself with different exercises. hell theres nothing worse than being a stranger in your own gym.


----------



## Guru (Jan 25, 2006)

$$JD$$ said:
			
		

> I totally agree with the suggestion of starting off with full body workouts. If nothing else I believe it helps to get better acquainted with the equipment in your gym and to familiarize yourself with different exercises. hell theres nothing worse than being a stranger in your own gym.


Agreed


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2006)

i dont believe that you wrote this.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jan 25, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i dont believe that you wrote this.


 
your words sure are good incentive to keep people posting here. If you don't believe he wrote it, google parts if it and see what comes up, before making random conclusions.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2006)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> your words sure are good incentive to keep people posting here. If you don't believe he wrote it, google parts if it and see what comes up, before making random conclusions.



this is one of the best forums on the internet, people posting here is not a problem.

i have no need to google parts of it, i've been decieved on the internet to have a slight idea of when things don't quite add up and this is one of them.

if he did infact write it, then by all means, i apologize, but until then i'll continue to be an asshole to whomever i please.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jan 25, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> if he did infact write it, then by all means, i apologize, but until then i'll continue to be an asshole to whomever i please.


 
well then you have much to learn, young Jedi.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2006)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> well then you have much to learn, young Jedi.



thats my internet character.  just like foreman portrays someone who actually lifts weights.


----------



## Guru (Jan 26, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> this is one of the best forums on the internet, people posting here is not a problem.
> 
> i have no need to google parts of it, i've been decieved on the internet to have a slight idea of when things don't quite add up and this is one of them.
> 
> if he did infact write it, then by all means, i apologize, but until then i'll continue to be an asshole to whomever i please.


I did write this, run a search Idc. I wrote this along time ago on bodybuilding.com.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

This is a good, very basic, beginners guide.  I see no reason to doubt that it is his own work.  It is nothing novel, and it has plenty of typos.

Essentially, it is a compilation of basic information and links.

The supplement section is pretty rudimentary.

The only thing that I find odd, is that this is posted in the supplement section of this forum.  Yes, the supplement part is relevant, but the rest?

The only thing that doesn't add up, is the statement that this was very old -- which it cannot be given at least one of the products that is mentioned.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is an old article on Basic Supplementation I wrote over a year ago, before I was involved with DS.  Is was originally printed in Mind and Muscle and latter reprinted on bb.com

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=15&pageID=323


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

Reprinted here, FWIW.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/par45.htm


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Here is an old article on Basic Supplementation I wrote over a year ago, before I was involved with DS.  Is was originally printed in Mind and Muscle and latter reprinted on bb.com
> 
> http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=15&pageID=323



You said typos?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

You bore me.


----------



## redman12 (Jan 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Why is it dangerous?


i worded it wrong, 
If used in high doseages it will have bad side AFFECTS

AS....

nervousness 
dizziness 
tremor 
alternations in blood pressure or heart rate 
headache 
gastrointestinal distress 
chest pain 
myocardial infarction 
hepatitis 
stroke 
seizures 
pyschosis 
death 

..AS EVERY THING IN THIS WORLD..MODERATION IS KEY.


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You bore me.



You make me aroused.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

Like I said.


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Like I said.



Well, hate if you must. However, I am still excited. I like Blue Devils.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

No hate, not in the least.  As I said, just boredom.


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No hate, not in the least.  As I said, just boredom.



Hey TP, does DS have any plans to make something for site specific growth? Something along the lines of syntenhance?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

Nope.

Why, the penis pump is not helping?


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Why, the penis pump is not helping?




you bore me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2006)

Now that was amusing.


----------



## Guru (Feb 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Now that was amusing.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)

The Twin peak and Topolo stuff was pretty funny.

Good post Guru. It's written to where a guy like Kenwood can understand.


----------



## Guru (Feb 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The Twin peak and Topolo stuff was pretty funny.
> 
> Good post Guru. It's written to where a guy like Kenwood can understand.


----------

